# "300" best movie so far!!



## ryukiba (Apr 25, 2007)

was this movie not fucking sweet or what?


----------



## Red (Apr 25, 2007)

yes it was


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 25, 2007)

Great movie but far for being the best of this year


----------



## ryukiba (Apr 25, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> Great movie but far for being the best of this year




off course..i mean who knows whats coming up next that bigger and badder, but i mean so far, i just makes you want to fight


----------



## Pein (Apr 25, 2007)

so you made a thread just to say you liked 300
it was good and all but far being from the best


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 25, 2007)

well, now that I think about it, i'm counting some 2006 movies as 2007 due to late airing here, so its tru that 300 its the best 2007 film I have seen so far


----------



## Nico (Apr 25, 2007)

Grind House > 300

300 was good though.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 26, 2007)

Nico said:


> Grind House > 300
> 
> 300 was good though.



Word to that.  _300_ was pretty awesome, but it was a tad overrated.


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2007)

Spider Man 3 is probably gonna be better than 300 but i'm just saying


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 26, 2007)

twas amazing....._I get the slight amusement while watching a million Persians get slaughtered_


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

It was alright. Enjoyable but that's it for me.


----------



## pitbulkun (Apr 26, 2007)

it is the BEST !!!


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 26, 2007)

Eh, I wouldn't say it's the best of this year. While it was damned good, I preferred the comic-book version much more.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought the "special effects" in 300 were awesome. The way it was displayed was great. The acting and dialogue not so much. Nothing impressive that the trailer hasn't already displayed. 

I think Braveheart and Gladiator are still the best.


----------



## Nico (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryuujin` said:


> Eh, I wouldn't say it's the best of this year. While it was damned good, I preferred the comic-book version much more.



The graphic novel was very creative. *read half it* -.-


----------



## Zissou (Apr 26, 2007)

Well there were some flashy scenes but that was it for me. I think that all the slow-mo cutting off heads etc. got a bit boring. There's still one thing I just can't figure out. How the hell did they get the elephants there? Started walking a couple of years ahead or what?


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 26, 2007)

At this moment and time, 300 is the best movie I've seen of 2007.
Now, Grindhouse comes into a close second.
And by close, I mean, 300 was a 90.5 and Grindhouse was a 90.3


----------



## Tatsuki (Apr 26, 2007)

i thought that too.
my friends and i were too amused by the slicing of heads and the "immortal ninjas" got pwnd by spartans. the secks scenes were at times random.

so many funny quotes you can get out of it though.


----------



## ryukiba (Apr 27, 2007)

Zissou said:


> Well there were some flashy scenes but that was it for me. I think that all the slow-mo cutting off heads etc. got a bit boring. There's still one thing I just can't figure out. How the hell did they get the elephants there? Started walking a couple of years ahead or what?



the elephants came from persia, elephants are origanally from asia, and africa if you think about it.


----------



## sel (Apr 27, 2007)

Hannibal & his carthaginaians managed to when he pwned rome

Not such an amazing movie, its gonna be remembered for The internet jokes if anything


----------



## Stepped (Apr 28, 2007)

I really have no idea what was so good about 300. All my friends said it was so cool. The effects were cool, but that's about it.


----------



## Monkeydude (Apr 28, 2007)

300 is just as a movie should be! 100% Battle!


----------



## Zissou (Apr 28, 2007)

ryukiba said:


> the elephants came from persia, elephants are origanally from asia, and africa if you think about it.



Yes, I am aware of this fact. I was just thinking about the trouble of transporting all those elephants (That seemed to be about the same size as the ships fyi) to the battle. Perhaps my phrasing was unclear.

The Suez canal did not exist at this point so bringing them from africa wouldn't be impossible. They'd still have to walk for quite a while though :|

*Edit: Not to mention the rhinos o_O Oh well, there were some cool effects but that's about it for me. Won't continue the bash so this thread can live in peace ;>


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 28, 2007)

Casino Royale>>>>>>>>>>>>>300


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2007)

Zissou said:


> Yes, I am aware of this fact. I was just thinking about the trouble of transporting all those elephants (That seemed to be about the same size as the ships fyi) to the battle. Perhaps my phrasing was unclear.
> 
> The Suez canal did not exist at this point so bringing them from africa wouldn't be impossible. They'd still have to walk for quite a while though :|
> 
> *Edit: Not to mention the rhinos o_O Oh well, there were some cool effects but that's about it for me. Won't continue the bash so this thread can live in peace ;>



The Persians did use war elephants historically and managed to transport them great distances. The battles of Issus and Guagamela against the Macedonians took place in the Middle East yet the Persians deployed a number of elephants in each. 

Hannibal's elephant transporting was a disaster though. Only 1 survived the trip at the time of Trebia.

Anyway, the movie was a bit overhyped but still enjoyable. Probably the most   entertaining "senseless gore fest" movie I've seen. Casino Royale and Blood Diamond are two movies I've seen within the last year that blow it out of the water though.


----------



## Protege (Apr 28, 2007)

Well simply put, 300 is the ultimate masculine "Guy Movie." It has crazy fight scenes, and boobs, so everyone is like Woohoo! Yeah!

Basically during half way during the movie, I totally forgot why were they even fighting. I was just mesmorized with all the slow-motion scenes, etc. 

Personally if your looking for a movie that makes you think, watch something else..

But if your like me, and is easily attracted to 4219012 million different ways a person can die, its the best movie in the world =D.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 28, 2007)

Monkeydude said:


> 300 is just as a movie should be! *100% Battle!*



No!....Don't you ever say that again.


----------



## ryukiba (Apr 28, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> The Persians did use war elephants historically and managed to transport them great distances. The battles of Issus and Guagamela against the Macedonians took place in the Middle East yet the Persians deployed a number of elephants in each.
> 
> Hannibal's elephant transporting was a disaster though. Only 1 survived the trip at the time of Trebia.
> 
> Anyway, the movie was a bit overhyped but still enjoyable. Probably the most   entertaining "senseless gore fest" movie I've seen. Casino Royale and Blood Diamond are two movies I've seen within the last year that blow it out of the water though.




only one survived...thats funny


----------



## ryukiba (Apr 28, 2007)

Zissou said:


> Yes, I am aware of this fact. I was just thinking about the trouble of transporting all those elephants (That seemed to be about the same size as the ships fyi) to the battle. Perhaps my phrasing was unclear.
> 
> The Suez canal did not exist at this point so bringing them from africa wouldn't be impossible. They'd still have to walk for quite a while though :|
> 
> *Edit: Not to mention the rhinos o_O Oh well, there were some cool effects but that's about it for me. Won't continue the bash so this thread can live in peace ;>


those wern't no rhinos....


----------



## mary no jutsu (Apr 29, 2007)

It was a really fun movie to watch.  Afterwards I felt like beating up a few people.


----------



## Saya (Apr 29, 2007)

*MADNESS?? THIS IS SPAARTAAAAAAAA!!!111oneone*


----------



## Altron (Apr 29, 2007)

I enjoyed it, it was a good movie.


----------



## Khamzul (Apr 29, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> Anyway, the movie was a bit overhyped but still enjoyable. Probably the most   entertaining "senseless gore fest" movie I've seen. Casino Royale and Blood Diamond are two movies I've seen within the last year that blow it out of the water though.


 Agreed. The most entertainment for me was through the internet hype, with pictures as these.


----------



## Dezu (Apr 29, 2007)

300 is overrated. I didn't like it. It had to many SPARTA and MADNESS in it.


----------



## Zissou (Apr 29, 2007)

ryukiba said:


> those wern't no rhinos....



Then what were they? ^_^


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 29, 2007)

Dezu said:


> *300 is overrated*.



Said someone with a Hellsing avatar and sig.


----------



## myle (Apr 29, 2007)

Stepped said:


> I really have no idea what was so good about 300. All my friends said it was so cool. The effects were cool, but that's about it.



At this moment, you have 300 posts!!
I liked 300 because refers to Greece and Sparta is near to my hometown.


----------



## fieldy3000 (Apr 29, 2007)

as much as I liked this movie (probably going to end up as one of my favorites this year, up there with Grindhouse) it's far from "best movie ever".

people complaining about it being historically inaccurate/racist are morons. did anybody miss the guy with swords instead of arms/giant scarred guy? granted they weren't in the comic book but they were there to showcase the fact that it's not suppose to be historically accurate.

it had a great style, a great color palette and I liked the battle sequences.


----------



## ryukiba (Apr 30, 2007)

Zissou said:


> Then what were they? ^_^


they wernt no ordinary rihnos


----------



## Kayo (Apr 30, 2007)

Why don't they make a movie when the Turks conquered the half of Europe including Greece?


----------



## Angelus (Apr 30, 2007)

Neji Uchiha said:


> Casino Royale>>>>>>>>>>>>>300



lol, blasphemy!  




Monkeydude said:


> 300 is just as a movie should be! 100% Battle!



QFT 


and it isn't overrated. you get what the trailer promised: lots of slow-mo battle. what did you guys expect? a deep storyline? don't make me laugh


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 30, 2007)

This Is England, The Lives of Others, The Last King of Scotland have all been better movie masterpieces than 300


----------



## Messor (Apr 30, 2007)

It's popularity is impressive, but man is it getting tiring seeing all references everywhere. I mean great you watched the movie, but it's not exactly the height of wit to slightly adjust some tired lines.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 30, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> This Is England, The Lives of Others, The Last King of Scotland have all been better movie masterpieces than 300



But those are 2006 movies. The thread starter was referring to 2007 movies.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 30, 2007)

This is England is 2007, i saw it on the opening night XD

Lives of Others didnt reach an international release until 2007, but i see ya point

I coulda swore The Last King of Scotland was a 2007... though that could be my mistake


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 30, 2007)

destroy_musick said:


> This is England is 2007, i saw it on the opening night XD
> 
> Lives of Others didnt reach an international release until 2007, but i see ya point
> 
> I coulda swore The Last King of Scotland was a 2007... though that could be my mistake



I havent see This is England, but in the IMDB is listed as 2006 , the other ones are 2006, at least in the country of origin, verified .


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2007)

300 was a great movie, but it's a little too overrated at times.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 30, 2007)

To be honest I didn't really like 300.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 30, 2007)

Sasori said:


> To be honest I didn't really like 300.



You can't dine in hell then


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 30, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> I havent see This is England, but in the IMDB is listed as 2006 , the other ones are 2006, at least in the country of origin, verified .



ahhhhh, yeah, This Is England had a 2006 independent release at some EUropean film festivals, but it didnt get a public release till 2007. So whether you count that as a 2006 film or a 2007 film is down to opinion XD regardless, it entertained me more this year than 300 did


----------



## Creator (May 2, 2007)

Yup till now 300 is the best. But i cant wait for the 3rd Pirates of the carrabian movie.


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2007)

300 was great, but Hot Fuzz was better.  Plus this is simply the year of Spider-Man 3.


----------



## Goom (May 3, 2007)

Blah 300 is overrated.  Actually no I am wrong the movie sucked.  The 

only acceptable parts was the whole "This is sparta!!!" the rest of the 


movie was crap.  Seriously WTF was with that random guy from Warcraft 

3, you know the guy with the butcher knives for hands.... that was way 

too random for my taste.





Also a lot of people say 300 is a "Manly movie"  but something ironic is 

a lot of spartans were gay.  Since they were away from women a lot 

during training they had to satisfy there desires somehow.  Nothing 

personal against gay people.


----------



## fieldy3000 (May 3, 2007)

> Seriously WTF was with that random guy from Warcraft
> 
> 3, you know the guy with the butcher knives for hands.... that was way
> 
> too random for my taste.



how about using your brains?
obviously it was there to show that the movie isn't meant to be historically accurate (which, you know, alot of people bitched about.)
they weren't in the comic books though but since the people are too dumb to understand that this is :
a: based on a comic book
and
b: is basically a comic book writers interpretation of what happened 
they had to make sure that there was something out there to give it a surreal feeling. 
also, just a thought but how about not using the "enter" key as much as you use the "space"? it's annoying to read.


----------

